# Test



## Hick (Mar 15, 2011)

tesssssting 1...2...3.. test test test....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2011)

:yay::woohoo: Hick can now count to three


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

Shhhh, (what are we testing)?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 15, 2011)

TinFoilHat to Sheep umm... Herder!  Receiving your transmission loud and clear!  Over!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Shhhh, (what are we testing)?



The  Greenhouse Growing section i think.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2011)

loud and clear heavy petter

thc replaced plasma...did you hear?


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you pass the test?


----------



## nova564t (Mar 15, 2011)

:guitar: We're readin ya loud clear Hick!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2011)

My house is brown but I am growing green in it.....does that count?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> tesssssting 1...2...3.. test test test....


 

someone call for me

:bong:


Ill test anything

BHC #123


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

:d


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

Well... where are the GH growers?.. 
  Are you able to start new threads?..  Wanna' make sure it's all running correctly


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm here and I'm ready for this greenhouse growing thread.  Yeah!!!!!!    1st greenhouse grow last year and it sure presented it's own problems.  Looking forward to learning and sharing. 

THANKS HICK


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Well... where are the GH growers?..
> Are you able to start new threads?..  Wanna' make sure it's all running correctly



I've not started in the greenhouse yet but hope to have some plants in there soon. Hasn't been warm enough, we are still getting frosts at night though it is starting to get real warm during the day when the sun shines 

I started a post a few days back that you can move to this section now if you want though? ..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55127


----------



## ray jay (Mar 18, 2011)

Greenhouse thread? I have a greenhouse does this mean I can play? Think I'll grow some MJ in this Greenhouse. It needs a roof will do that this weekend. Still have a month before I can plant out there.


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Well... where are the GH growers?..
> Are you able to start new threads?.. Wanna' make sure it's all running correctly


 
I got GH.....i got bubba kush , the church........


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 18, 2011)

chef you gonna do a greenhouse grow journal?


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> chef you gonna do a greenhouse grow journal?


Nah i got the bubbas under a tale of two kushes..


----------



## ray jay (May 4, 2011)

Thats a great Idea your green-to. Weather getting better Im looking at the 14th to put my girls out. Waiting for higher night time temps. Got the roof on my GH last weekend.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 6, 2011)

Looking good ray Jay, I completely spaced out a built in fan till I looked at your pics.I've got a thread on my green-to started in DIY  
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55983 

  Maybe i should move it to the greenhouse growers ?? I'm definetly gonna grow my meds in the backyard.


----------

